# 600v Tray Cable



## Electrician1130 (Dec 3, 2015)

Will 600 volt rated tray cable hold up over time if it takes periodic voltage surges in the 700+ voltage range? It would be running a rubber mixing machine that on occasion will pull a higher voltage. UL 1277 states the testing measures which tells me yes, but looking for professional opinions. Cable is XLPE/PVC, 600V Power, Type TC-ER


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How do you "pull a higher voltage" ? What is the supply voltage?


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

In canada at around #10 or #8 and larger the majority of power cables we use in industrial environments are 1000v. Cost difference is negligible. If you haven't bought the cable yet I'd just source something 1000v and call it a day.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

KennyW said:


> In canada at around #10 or #8 and larger the majority of power cables we use in industrial environments are 1000v. Cost difference is negligible. If you haven't bought the cable yet I'd just source something 1000v and call it a day.


Especially if using XLPE insulation (RHH/RHW). Sometimes I end up with 1000V even though I only wanted 600V because that's all they bother to stock since the price difference is so negligible. 

When cables are rated for voltage, it is RMS AC voltage, where the real peak is the nominal RMS/.707, so for 600V cable, the actual peak voltage it is tested to is almost 850V. If by saying that you are measuring 700V, you are looking at peak voltage, not RMS voltage, you are fine. If it is 700V RMS, that means your peak is 990V. I wouldn't trust 600V rated cable for that.


----------



## Electrician1130 (Dec 3, 2015)

The 350/3 conductor tray cable has been installed and mixing motor is running fine. Just need confidence that the cable will hold up under short spurts of a higher voltage and the motor will be fine.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> How do you "pull a higher voltage" ? What is the supply voltage?


I'd love to hear about how the "higher voltage" is generated.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I'd love to hear about how the "higher voltage" is generated.


600 volt system with the lovley peaks and saggs like we get in the states in industrial plants.

If you have ever seen over 500 volts on a 480 nominal system imagine what it would be with 600 volt nominal like Canada has.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Electrician1130 said:


> The 350/3 conductor tray cable has been installed and mixing motor is running fine. Just need confidence that the cable will hold up under short spurts of a higher voltage and the motor will be fine.


Just how big is Disney Worlds cotton candy machine?
Is that a 300hp motor?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> 600 volt system with the lovley peaks and saggs like we get in the states in industrial plants.
> 
> If you have ever seen over 500 volts on a 480 nominal system imagine what it would be with 600 volt nominal like Canada has.


I've hardly seen a 600V nominal ever have even 600V!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Probably a Banbury Mixer, used in the rubber industry. It has a ram that pushes a block of raw rubber into a chamber with two rotating lobed shafts, and as those shafts turn, they make the rubber block essentially explode into shreds on the other side of it. But as the ram pushes it into the mixer, at some points the lobes are already past their apex, so the ram is pushing on them, overhauling them which gets back through the gearbox to the motor and makes it regenerate momentarily.

This doesn't really show it in action, but you can see the ram on top and the twin rotors down below, being driven from a gearbox and a big motor.






This animation shows what's happening inside, but leaves off the ram portion of it.






Sad by the way that nobody beside the Chinese sees fit to illustrate these machines any more...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

AK_sparky said:


> I've hardly seen a 600V nominal ever have even 600V!


All the places I have been in around here are below 480 when the plant is running but way over 500 during a shutdown. That is what I assume the op is talking about.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> All the places I have been in around here are below 480 when the plant is running but way over 500 during a shutdown. That is what I assume the op is talking about.


Is that on a 480V system? (or is it a weak 600V system)


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

A couple points to remember: If this system is hard grounded even the occasional 700V overvoltage would still be well within the L-G rating of 600V conductors.

If you're still concerned, I agree that any XLP wiring you pull would be more than adequate.


hardworkingstiff said:


> Is that on a 480V system? (or is it a weak 600V system)


 Common for 480 systems with heavy industrial loads to be tapped high so they don't suffer extreme voltage drop under normal operating conditions. When lightly loaded they'll hover over 500V.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

hardworkingstiff said:


> is that on a 480v system? (or is it a weak 600v system)


480.


----------

